# Stick of butter rice



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

This is really yummy. My husband really likes this.

Put one cup of long grain rice in your casserole dish. 
Add one can of French onion soup.
Add one can of beef consumme.
Cut a stick of butter into pats and place over the top.
Bake at 350 degrees for one hour.

I noticed this morning that the French onion soup is now 12 ounces which is not enough for this recipe. BUT, it is still $1.50 per can.

Tomorrow or Monday I will be canning my own French onion soup in pints which is perfect for anything I use it for.


----------



## Alexus (Sep 5, 2015)

Could you please post the recipe you use to can French onion soup? I love canning and am always looking to expand my skill level.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

This will be a first for me. Look up Canning Granny on the net. I will be using her recipe.


----------

